# Movies you like that everyone else hates



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't be shy! Tell us what movies you enjoyed but then discovered everyone else does not. Films that bombed at the box office and were panned by critics. Everyone's got a list. Perhaps explain why you like them as well.

Off the top of my head, I can think of a few:
-I liked the Fantastic Four movies because they're sort of what I want to see in a superhero film. I don't like brooding heroes, it makes it boring and way too serious. I thought they had a great blend of comical and serious moments and I don't get why people hate them.
-I liked Underdog because I thought it was very cute. I think they handled the subject matter exactly the way they should and too many people compared it to the cartoon. It's not like the cartoon. But on its own, it's pretty good.
-Muppets from Space: this is one I truly can't understand why people don't like it. It's just so bizarrely written that it cracks me up every time. Cosmic fish, what? What a weird, out of the box idea! I love it! And a lot of the jokes are just so strange yet perfectly timed. I actually consider this to be one of my favorite Muppet movies.
-Voyage of the Dawn Treader: I only saw this once and never read the book but I distinctly remember being very pleasantly surprised.
-Alice in Wonderland (2010): It's flawed but, again, I found something to enjoy. I liked the characterization of Alice and I thought the Wonderland in this version was pretty good.

That's all I can think of. Go on, tell us. We won't laugh at you for liking something no one else does. Every movie has an audience.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

The Matrix sequels.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Pretty much what Cheveyo said, especially Revolutions.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, The Matrix Sequels, while not being as knock you on your ass great as the original were still really good in their own right. In related news, I actually thought Speed Racer did what it was trying to do fantastically. Kind of a bit niche, but very cool.

I really enjoyed The Fountain, and it seems a lot of people thought it was pretentious rubbish. It spoke to me a lot emotionally.

I actually really enjoyed the Total Recall remake.

Also don't get why people hate on Tyler Perry films so much. They're not high art, but I think they're successful at what they're trying to do.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Starship Troopers. I love it a lot while many others think it's a B movie. It get's an A+ in my book.

Point Break. Some like it, most hate it and it's been criticized to death because of Reeve's robotic acting. I agree with them on his acting but I find this movie so entertaining that I hardly notice.

Spiderman 3. Sam Raimi, to me, is like a director for children, and his dialogue direction is sleepy, but I enjoyed all three Spidermans and thought the third was just as good as the first two.

Freddie Got Fingered. Insane, crazy and deranged, silly, and a lot of fun.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

I love Across the Universe and I feel like everyone hates it! :bored:


----------



## Saturn Fox (Sep 5, 2012)

As a guilty pleasure, _Final Destination 3_. More seriously, _At Long Last Love_. There's something in its frigid coldness and art deco elegance that makes you forget your troubles.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Salo, or the 120 Days of Sodom.
A Serbian Film.
Etc...


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

I think I'm the only James Bond fan left who will openly admit I liked Quantum of Solace. Yes, the action scenes were few and far between but it really set the scene for a big sequel to delve more into the Quantum story arc


----------



## paperbrain (Jan 4, 2013)

"Falling Down" is my favorite feel good movie. When I feel depressed that one picks me up every time.

"Bad Santa" is my other go to feel good movie. Makes me laugh every time.

"Untamed Heart" is an old romance film with a young Christian Slater and Marisa Tome that I really like.

"Tape Heads" has one of my favorite scenes of all time with its "Roscoe's Chicken and Waffles" commercial.

"Cable Guy" makes me laugh. I love the scene where Jim Carrey tells Mathew Broderick he hired a hooker to sleep with him. 

"Bubba Ho-Tep" is the ultimate weird and wonderful stand out film for Bruce Campbell.

"Zac and Miri Make a Porno" is dirty and funny.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Titanic (I don't care the characters were not complex enough, it was a great disaster movie, big budget fun with historical details, and loved the romance), The Wedding Singer (generally don't like Adam Sandler but here with Drew Barrymore and the romance and the 80s stuff...fun), Beverly Hills Ninja (so stupid but also really funny)


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

The Prince movie "Under the Cherry Moon"


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Three Musketeers -- I'm the first to admit that it's just a stupid summer blockbuster, but I still think it's entertaining, in a ridiculous sort of way.


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

Hudson Hawk


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Dune (1984) 

Interview with the Vampire


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Donnie Darko no one likes this!
Dogma it's SO hillarious.
Way of the Warrior and Ninja Assasin pure guilty pleasures for me. I love the action flick.
Death Race Road Warrior for the 00's.(if anyone is old enough here to remember The Road Warrior, which I loved) 
Scott Pilgum vs. The World I also loved this.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Waterworld- I could never figure out why people made fun of it.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Le Dernier Combat (1983)





Pi (1998)


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

*The Fountain.* I enjoyed it. It's interesting that it's open to interpretation, like an art form, and the story weaves and juxtapositions. There's a lot of symbolism.

*P.S I Love You. * I'm not really sure how I feel about it _now, _but when I saw it a couple of times, I liked it. I thought it was humourous. What I liked most about it was the idea of somebody close to you preparing you for their death. It's like, ''Surprise, I'm dead! But, have a long distance hug.'' I'd say what I didn't like about it, but that would be a spoiler.

*I Am Legend * - I watched this in the movie theater. I really loved it the first time I saw it, but consequent viewings were boring.

*Every Rocky Movie *- I saw all of them recently for the first time in a marathon-like way. And I loved them all. There's something very raw and real about them, and inspiring. It makes me wanna pick up all of my various talents and work really hard at them all, to the Rocky theme song.

Also... I'd like to make a note that I am of the rare opinion that one should watch a movie based off of the book before reading the book. I think it's better not to be let down, and it doesn't really spoil the book that much, because there's no way that a movie can truly capture every nuance in a book.

OH, and somebody mentioned the last Indiana Jones movie. I liked it too.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Joe Vs. the Volcano
Over the Hedge
Groundhog Day


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

The Village


----------



## Abyss Soul (Jul 11, 2010)

_Cowboys and Aliens_ - people have mixed opinions on it (rotten on RT as well). But I thought it was a solid, entertaining flick and, given the title, was pleasantly surprised by how much I cared for the characters as the movie progressed. On top of that, you had the rough around the edges Daniel Craig and ever-so appealing Harrison Ford, great choices for a western setting. 



conscius said:


> Titanic (I don't care the characters were not complex enough, it was a great disaster movie, big budget fun with historical details, and loved the romance)


Hmm, if it's James Cameron's Titanic you are referring to, then I don't see how that fits in the category of films that everyone hates. It was very popular and broke box office records. 

It wasn't a _sinker_...


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

The Woman In Black. The ending was a bit rushed and I think it should have been longer, but other than that I liked it. And I liked Scream 3 more than the first Scream movie, only because it was lighter.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

GloriousEnd314 said:


> Hmm, if it's James Cameron's Titanic you are referring to, then I don't see how that fits in the category of films that everyone hates. It was very popular and broke box office records.
> 
> It wasn't a _sinker_...


Film connoisseurs hate it. Apparently it's a sugary treat for girls but 30-year-old guys supposed to hate it.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World. I have no idea why everyone thinks it's stupid



Fern said:


> Groundhog Day


What tasteless swine doesn't like that movie? It's hilarious


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Howard the Duck!!! I kind of like it because it's so bad, though...


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Whippit said:


> Howard the Duck!!! I kind of like it because it's so bad, though...
> 
> View attachment 66503


Haha it's for that reason I didn't mention that I also really like Troll 2 but I'll never lie and say I like it because it's good! It's such a trainwreck I can't help but be entertained. And Howard the Duck definitely fits that description.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

kagemitsu said:


> The Village


One of the best movies!

3 Ninajs


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

the first twilight movie >.> <.< _idc! I'm still cool!_


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

_Caligula_ is not nearly as bad as some critics suggest; it is not a good historical film and it is not a good porn flick, but I do not think you should watch it like that.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

This is a little long, so I've underlined the movies in case you just want to skim.

I've mentioned before I actually am an Underworld fan. The movies have taken a beating in the critic's corner, but I like the first two movies even if they wrote themselves into a corner; the third movie was kind of redundant/useless but okay as backstory goes. I'm not a fan of the most recent one with a new director, though.

I also enjoy Highlander, despite its flaws. The idea is just cool, and it's got a soundtrack from Queen -- there is nothing quite like the opening with Sean Connery voiceover, pitch black silence, then Queen breaking in with full chorus harmony. Clancy Brown also chews up the scenery in a spectacular way.

Deep Blue Sea can't be taken seriously, but it's one of my 'guilty pleasures" -- cheesy science-cautionary tale, but it's so over the top and has bad-ass sharks involved, and then a few unexpected "OMFG" moments and that damned parrot... it's just fun shark mayhem.

Cloud Atlas has mixed reviews -- some call it a disaster, others consider it one of the better movies of 2012. I'm in the latter camp; yes, it's a mess and has issues, but it's got redeeming qualities.

I might get flack for this, but I think Sucker Punch took an unfair beating, especially on sexism charges. The problem is that the movie Snyder wanted to make was beyond his skill at the time, so he kind of fumbled the concept, but there was more going on under the surface than people observed; it seemed fashionable to rip apart this movie at the time. I also think the title was appropriate for the end story. I consider this movie to be kind of Inception Lite, with layers of reality occurring simultaneously.

There's this movie called Push that came out in 2009 with Chris Evans -- the characters all have superpowers and work for Division, so it's got espionage/thriller qualities to it. It's not high art, but I enjoy it enough for multiple viewings (unlike Jumper, for example).

The Bourne Legacy didn't break out of rotten on RT, but I thought it a decent movie, even if the ending was a little abrupt and it is primarily the two leads (Weisz and Renner) that makes it work.

The Box, by the same director who made Donnie Darko -- I think it's less accessible to people, which made it harder to digest (and it doesn't answer a lot of questions, it leaves them linger in mystery), but it's one of the best commercial (vs academic) explorations of existentialism on the philosophical level that I've ever seen.

Knight & Day -- how can this movie not be liked by people? It's funny, cute, has action, and has a sweetness in it which is uncommon in the genre. I just think it's funny with a core. Same goes for 50 First Dates, it's throwaway fluff but it has a sincerity and sweetness to it that I enjoy watching... and it's kind of funny watching Sean Astin act like a tough weight-lifting punk with a lisp and doing steroids. Finally Serendipity (with Cusack and Beckingsale) isn't high art either, and it's all kind of shakily constructed, but the performances are sweet and the resolution fulfilling.

I'll end with The Emperor's Club -- it's kind of a counter-point to Dead Poet's Society, and a defense of an SJ approach vs Keating's N-ish "outside the box" approach in DPS. The movie covers a lot of time, so some of the story between segments is a little flat, but Kline is excellent, and the interplay of how one's past becomes one's future (so you have to be vigilant and stick to the course of honesty and character) reverberates throughout the movie. I consider it a sleeper that should have been more greatly appreciated.

There are others....



Woof said:


> Yeah, The Matrix Sequels, while not being as knock you on your ass great as the original were still really good in their own right. In related news, I actually thought Speed Racer did what it was trying to do fantastically. Kind of a bit niche, but very cool.


I didn't see Speed Racer, but I was going to bring up the Matrix movies. Everyone agrees the first one was excellent. I REALLY like Matrix Reloaded, not just from an action POV but from a philosophical view, and especially the twist with the Architect... I think my jaw dropped when I saw it in the theater, it was such a perfect plot point.

I have reservations on the third movie, which was written far too much in comic-book style and had scenes that tied up far too neatly (the dialogue seemed rather fake), and I've been unhappy with explanations for things (like how Neo used his powers outside of the Matrix), but thematically it still very much moved me -- especially the whole plotline directly involving Neo (and the hero's journey into the land of the dead, so to speak) and how it finally resolved with Smith. So I'd still give it a positive despite it being trashed.



> I actually really enjoyed the Total Recall remake.


I was disappointed it wasn't BETTER, but I enjoyed it enough I bought the Bluray so I could see the Extended version, and I think that version of the film was good enough to be watched multiple times even if it could have been better. I was kind of disappointed the critics were so hard on it, as I am not really a big fan of the first except for maybe the plot twist and the reveal of the mutant leader.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

rejectedreality said:


> Starship Troopers


The book is a thousand times better


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

As for me, I guess Rocky, I don't think I've ever met someone in real life who really liked Rocky like I do.


----------



## Destiny Dawn (Nov 13, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> Deep Blue Sea can't be taken seriously, but it's one of my 'guilty pleasures" -- cheesy science-cautionary tale, but it's so over the top and has bad-ass sharks involved, and then a few unexpected "OMFG" moments and that damned parrot... it's just fun shark mayhem.
> 
> I might get flack for this, but I think Sucker Punch took an unfair beating, especially on sexism charges. The problem is that the movie Snyder wanted to make was beyond his skill at the time, so he kind of fumbled the concept, but there was more going on under the surface than people observed; it seemed fashionable to rip apart this movie at the time. I also think the title was appropriate for the end story. I consider this movie to be kind of Inception Lite, with layers of reality occurring simultaneously.


I love Deep Blue Sea. I've always thought is was one of the few movies that deviates from the whole "one male, one female survivor" trope. Also, for once the black guy (or one of them) lives at the end.

And Sucker Punch, I LOVE that movie. I've actually gotten into many debates with other people about it. I feel as though most people went in with a certain set of expectations on what kind of movie it would be, and were extremely disappointed when they were "let down." The director has mentions that he wanted people to be able to take there own meaning from the movie, and I guess most people these days just don't want to think too hard. For me, it was all about reclaiming that inner child, that inner force, that turned every thing you wanted to do (i.e. steal a cookie from the kitchen, prank the bully next door) into a full blown mission. So many people lose that as they grow up, and become angry or depressed when there life isn't what they thought it would be. I also feel as though this movie was aimed at those people who were labeled outsiders when they were kids, whether they were obsessed with anime, Stephen King, or what have you. Also, as a writer, the final quote of the movie really resonated with me.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Destiny Dawn said:


> I love Deep Blue Sea. I've always thought is was one of the few movies that deviates from the whole "one male, one female survivor" trope. Also, for once the black guy (or one of them) lives at the end.


yeah!! I mean, I watch this movie once or twice a year for fun; some of it makes no sense scientifically, but it's still fulfilling in its own way. I like the way it broke trope, as you stated. And it had some really decent actors involved.



> And Sucker Punch, I LOVE that movie. I've actually gotten into many debates with other people about it. I feel as though most people went in with a certain set of expectations on what kind of movie it would be, and were extremely disappointed when they were "let down." The director has mentions that he wanted people to be able to take there own meaning from the movie, and I guess most people these days just don't want to think too hard. For me, it was all about reclaiming that inner child, that inner force, that turned every thing you wanted to do (i.e. steal a cookie from the kitchen, prank the bully next door) into a full blown mission. So many people lose that as they grow up, and become angry or depressed when there life isn't what they thought it would be. I also feel as though this movie was aimed at those people who were labeled outsiders when they were kids, whether they were obsessed with anime, Stephen King, or what have you. Also, as a writer, the final quote of the movie really resonated with me.


It was a great ending quote. And I appreciate that Snyder WANTED people to talk about the movie and invest their own ideas into it. And as far as power goes, I felt that the movie was about making the best of what power you did have in life. I felt like the movie was saying sometimes you get the raw end of the deal in regards to what power you possess, but within the constraints you are placed under, you still have the power to decide how you live and die and the reasons you choose to do so. It was like a statement within a statement within a statement as far as the concept of feminism goes. People just didn't dig deeply enough to see a further puzzle within the puzzle they thought they unraveled. I also like the idea of how we so often think the story is about us and construct this huge epic narrative about ourselves... but sometimes our story isn't what we thought it was and we're actually part of another's. 

I also liked how we never saw Babydoll dance. We only ever saw the effects of it, but when she was dancing she was questing.

I still really like the opening sequence, with the Annie Lennox cover. That was pretty neat.



Das Brechen said:


> I think I'm the only James Bond fan left who will openly admit I liked Quantum of Solace. Yes, the action scenes were few and far between but it really set the scene for a big sequel to delve more into the Quantum story arc


I didn't dislike it, I just thought Casino Royale was better. But it was hard for Quantum, because it was kind of the second part of a 'two part story.' 

I will say I've found the Daniel Craig Bonds definitely at the top of best movies in the series, which means Quantum is much better than many of the intervening Bond movies over the years.

I didn't like the opening song on first listen (with Alicia Keys et al), but it's grown on me a lot since then. I like how it did something completely different, although it still had a Bond tone to it even if not as blatant as Skyfall.



deftonePassenger said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs. the World. I have no idea why everyone thinks it's stupid


I liked Scott Pilgrim too, far better than I had expected. it's funny and imaginative and quirky.

And I totally agree with you on Groundhog Day . Everyone loves that movie, I mean, for goodness sake, it has a 96% on Rotten Tomatoes! 96! That's virtually unheard of, lol!!!


----------



## Destiny Dawn (Nov 13, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> yeah!! I mean, I watch this movie once or twice a year for fun; some of it makes no sense scientifically, but it's still fulfilling in its own way. I like the way it broke trope, as you stated. And it had some really decent actors involved.


It's also comic to see that, while breaking tropes, it started new ones. I mean, Morgan Freeman's awesome speech? No one saw that coming! Now, everytime in a movie someone delivers a powerful speech, you know there's a good probablity they're about to die.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Destiny Dawn said:


> It's also comic to see that, while breaking tropes, it started new ones. I mean, Morgan Freeman's awesome speech? No one saw that coming! Now, everytime in a movie someone delivers a powerful speech, you know there's a good probablity they're about to die.


Well, it was Samuel L. Jackson ... 
* *




but yeah. I mean, that was the WTF highlight of that movie for me. After I got over the initial shock (along with the remaining cast), I just started laughing and laughing. It was so awesome, what panache!




maybe we shouldn't be revealing main plot points of the movie, though...


----------



## Destiny Dawn (Nov 13, 2012)

True.

Both actors are awesome. I always get it wrong when it comes to Deep Blue Sea, like every time. Even now, if I talk about it in an hour, I'll probably say Morgan Freeman again.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

deftonePassenger said:


> What tasteless swine doesn't like that [_Groundhog Day_] movie? It's hilarious


Yeah, that's what I want to know! Maybe I've just only been exposed to really uncultured people?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Destiny Dawn said:


> True.
> 
> Both actors are awesome. I always get it wrong when it comes to Deep Blue Sea, like every time. Even now, if I talk about it in an hour, I'll probably say Morgan Freeman again.


LOL!

if it helps at all, here is the cheat sheet:

Morgan Freeman: Drove Miss Daisy, violated parole in Shawshank Redemption, and watched his partner flip out in Se7en. He tends to play more thoughtful, soft-spoken characters.

Samuel L. Jackson: Screamed Bible verses in Pulp Fiction, got his arm bitten off in Jurassic Park, played a black gun-toting detective named Shaft, killed vampires in Blade... NONONO THAT WAS WESLEY SNIPES (!) haha... anyway pretty much a mofo black-brothuh asskicker in many of his movies, in how he is cast. 

...And then there is Denzel Washington.


----------



## Destiny Dawn (Nov 13, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> killed vampires in Blade... NONONO THAT WAS WESLEY SNIPES (!)
> 
> ...And then there is Denzel Washington.


YES! I love Blade! Wesley Snipes was perfect for that role. Forget team Edward or Jacob, I'm definitely Team Blade.

Oh, Denzel. He seems to have a broader range of roles he plays. One of my friends is obsessed with him, and wants to be him (not be LIKE him, but BE him).


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

The first Silent Hill movie and the first two Resident Evil movies, Extinction was boring and After Life was just silly. The Tomb Raider movies aren't too bad but the Final Fantasy movies are terrible especially Spirits Within.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Destiny Dawn said:


> YES! I love Blade! Wesley Snipes was perfect for that role. Forget team Edward or Jacob, I'm definitely Team Blade.


I'm a bigger fan of Underworld, but I thought Snipes did do a pretty great believable job with those movies! 



> Oh, Denzel. He seems to have a broader range of roles he plays. One of my friends is obsessed with him, and wants to be him (not be LIKE him, but BE him).


I would agree, I think he is less typecast that the others I mentioned. I like that he stretches himself.

Wants to BE him? Oh wow.... now it's like invasion of the body snatchers.


----------



## Destiny Dawn (Nov 13, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> I'm a bigger fan of Underworld, but I thought Snipes did do a pretty great believable job with those movies!
> 
> Wants to BE him? Oh wow.... now it's like invasion of the body snatchers.


I loved the first Underworld movie, and liked the middle two, but the most recent one kind of missed the mark for me (I refuse t call those things lycans- they're more like overgrown rats with mange). I still like the series, though, and will definitely watch the next movie. Blade is just more my style, more "snarky."

And, yes, my friend can be a little intense sometimes.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

A million people have probably said this already but, Donnie Darko


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I can only think of three:

- Watchmen: Personally, I'd never read the comic; but when I saw the film, I got my mind blown with the concept. Flawed heroes? Cool.

- Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas: This is mostly because most of the people I hang around with doesn't take very easily all the chaos and nonsense of the film.

- Judge Dredd: Yes, the old one. Yes, the Stallone one. When I first saw it (maybe 10-15 years ago), I just thought it was awesome. Now? I still think it's awesome; despite the flaws regarding the character.

OK, let the shouting begin!


----------



## dreamofmars (Apr 5, 2013)

I guess there are some but I can only remember maybe Someday This Pain Will Be Useful To You and Before Sunrise, Before Sunset. I don't know I thought it's beautiful but most of my friends would thought it's boring, lol I can't understand people


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

_Elizabethtown_.

I get why it was panned, I guess, but damnit I love that movie.


----------



## ckdjohnson92 (Apr 5, 2013)

Dragonball Evolution


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Battleship

I'll admit, it's a cliche Micheal Bay-esque action movie, but if you don't take the movie seriously it can be entertaining.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

CaptSwan said:


> I can only think of three:
> 
> - Watchmen: Personally, I'd never read the comic; but when I saw the film, I got my mind blown with the concept. Flawed heroes? Cool.


I greatly recommend the comic. I found the movie unwatchable simply because I love the comic and the movie wasn't anywhere close to the comic's quality, but as a gateway drug to the original work maybe the movie might suffice? lol




> - Judge Dredd: Yes, the old one. Yes, the Stallone one. When I first saw it (maybe 10-15 years ago), I just thought it was awesome. Now? I still think it's awesome; despite the flaws regarding the character.


I have never had an interest in watching the old one, but I think the new one was far better than the press it got. The reviews actually were pretty decent for it, but there just wasn't nearly as much buzz for it as it deserves.

For action pics, I actually have a soft spot in my heart for Predator. It's not a Bourne movie, but it's a fun romp and has a little bit of depth to it... just wish it had more. (Maybe another remake?)



claude said:


> A million people have probably said this already but, Donnie Darko


I thought Donnie Darko actually has gotten some great reviews (it has an 85% on the RT meter), so i didn't think it counted as a "good movie no one likes." It definitely was a sleeper when released, though.

@_Destiny Dawn_: I was really disappointed in the latest non-Ken-Wiseman release as well. Kind of soulless, more just like action from Resident Evil where there's no purpose or connection to it.

My favorite clip from Blade:


* *


----------



## Destiny Dawn (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha! That scene is great. Oh, Resident Evil. The series that will never end (although not nearly as bad as the Saw movies-which have crossed the point of horror into just plain gore). It's funny though, going back to watch the first movie after all the other ones and thinking, "These zombies aren't even scary."


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

How about hate movies that everyone else loved: Avatar :dry:


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, also _Bachelorette_ which I have seen eight times since it came out less than eight months ago.

Most people I know hated it, and I honestly don't understand why. It's like we saw a completely different movie or something. One of the big themes through the movie (from what I can tell) is things not working out the way you think/hope they will, and I'm not sure what could be more relatable than that.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> I have never had an interest in watching the old one, but I think the new one was far better than the press it got. The reviews actually were pretty decent for it, but there just wasn't nearly as much buzz for it as it deserves.


I decided to give that new one a rent. I wasn't expecting much from it even though people have been hyping about it. Dredd was such a fun movie. Very little character development and goes right into the action.


----------



## Brooklaughs (Aug 29, 2012)

I really enjoyed Jumper and Push. What...?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Brooklaughs said:


> I really enjoyed Jumper and Push. What...?


Lol. I liked Push too.  Too bad they never made any sequels.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Destiny Dawn said:


> Haha! That scene is great. Oh, Resident Evil. The series that will never end (although not nearly as bad as the Saw movies-which have crossed the point of horror into just plain gore). It's funny though, going back to watch the first movie after all the other ones and thinking, "These zombies aren't even scary."


Funny about the zombies. 

I actually really liked the Saw series, although the last one or two were probably too much. [And I was never much into many horror movie series, like Hostel or Friday the 13th, although Nightmare on Elm Street had a winner in the original Freddy Kruegar, with his wicked sense of humor.] I think the strongest part was the John Cramer character, it gave depth to everything else. He was a pretty complex character, not merely a psycho out to cause pain for its own sake. Any pointless gore near the end of the series came in part because the people who were supposed to continue his legacy were abusing it...leading to pointless gore.

And then some of the time sequences and flashbacks were pretty intricate, especially when movies ended up occurring before and/or syncing up with prior movies rather than being later sequences.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

*Constantine * It was so beautiful.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Fantastic Mr. Fox



> claymation is so outdated bro


:|


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

Lady in the Water


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

_Chronicle_. They didn't hate it though.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> Fantastic Mr. Fox
> 
> 
> 
> :|


claymation, or just stopmotion in general, really creeps me out. i don't even know why


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I didn't mind _Shutter Island_, I really didn't. I mean, I did see every "plot twist" coming a mile away, but still...


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Fern said:


> I didn't mind _Shutter Island_, I really didn't. I mean, I did see every "plot twist" coming a mile away, but still...


(off-topic)

haha, I think _Shutter Island _was the first proper psychological thriller I've ever watched (not as an oblivious 10 year old, haha). I watched it on a plane. And I absolutely love(d) it. I did not see the plot twist coming. And when I got it, it genuinely broke my heart a bit. It's really very sad. So yeah, I was stunned for a bit.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

X-Men the Last Stand

Most Comic Book fans HATE it

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

phony said:


> (off-topic)
> 
> haha, I think _Shutter Island _was the first proper psychological thriller I've ever watched (not as an oblivious 10 year old, haha). I watched it on a plane. And I absolutely love(d) it. I did not see the plot twist coming. And when I got it, it genuinely broke my heart a bit. It's really very sad. So yeah, I was stunned for a bit.


That's actually very cool.
I remember my first psychological thrillers (_Psycho _was my first at age 9, I believe?...*nostalgia*) and _Shutter Island _would be an *excellent *first.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest. 

I don't think people hate it, per se, but I found it to be the best in the trilogy, while others say the first one is the best. (I'm the same way with Matrix Reloaded, too.)


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, I think Dead Man's Chest got a lot of unreasonable hate. It was typical of middle chapters in that it expanded the mythology, and set up a lot of places to go, but didn't necessarily begin or end anything particularly within itself. 

I thought it was the funniest, with the best action, and the best use of Davie Jones. The kraken was great. Worlds End would have been good had they spent more time getting the story right, but it felt rushed.


----------



## Plisken (Apr 16, 2013)

Hook.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

_The Host._ I think it was absolutely brilliant. Rotten tomatoes doesn't :l


----------



## Indefatigably (Oct 25, 2012)

Trainspotting.

No one seems to get over the gross factor, but that's the reason I like it so much - it's vulgar and truthful and dramatic and interesting and graphic and it's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

phony said:


> _The Host._ I think it was absolutely brilliant. Rotten tomatoes doesn't :l


Have you seen Andrew Niccol's other films? 

I really enjoyed Idiocracy (2006), even if it was incredibly silly at times.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

elpis said:


> Lady in the Water


Dude, I loved that one.

I can't really think of any others, though. Avatar, if that counts. But I think *most people* loved it, just the people who actually think about movies didn't. Except me. I liked it.


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

Woody Allen movies. It's like a delicacy, most people can't stomach it for more than 5 minutes. You have to acquire the taste.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

Indefatigably said:


> Trainspotting.
> 
> No one seems to get over the gross factor, but that's the reason I like it so much - it's vulgar and truthful and dramatic and interesting and graphic and it's one of my favorite movies.


That is a cult british film. Maybe elsewhere it's hated.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

There was a lot of hate for Suckerpunch. 

It was one of the best cinema experiences I've ever had, and a surprisingly moving story for me. It actually annoys me how underrated that film is.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Indefatigably said:


> Trainspotting.
> 
> No one seems to get over the gross factor, but that's the reason I like it so much - it's vulgar and truthful and dramatic and interesting and graphic and it's one of my favorite movies.



That's got to be the people you hang around.
Everyone I've known that saw the movie always said it was a great movie.


----------



## Indefatigably (Oct 25, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


> That's got to be the people you hang around.
> Everyone I've known that saw the movie always said it was a great movie.


Oh good, because it's one of my favorites.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

Indefatigably said:


> Oh good, because it's one of my favorites.


How can anyone not love this...


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Kung Pow has a quite poor ratings and many people hate it. Some of the scenes are just stupid and not funny, but as a whole I don't think any other movie has made me laugh so much!


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

strangestdude said:


> There was a lot of hate for Suckerpunch.
> 
> It was one of the best cinema experiences I've ever had, and a surprisingly moving story for me. It actually annoys me how underrated that film is.


Yeah, I was surpriced I actually liked it. Because I didn't like other Znyder films that most people loved, like Watchmen.


----------

